# Added some bling to my planer



## LittleAl

I have been looking at getting one of these for my DW735 and should have when they were on sale this summer.

Thanks for the review - will be picking one up soon.


----------



## longgone

The wixey readout is nice. I added one to my grizzly 15" planer and it is great. Worth the money.


----------



## PCM

I have used one on my Delta planer for about three years and have been quite satisfied.


----------



## dfdye

Not sure if that would work on my Craftsman planer, but that sure does look like a great add-on. Thanks for the review!


----------



## bozobozo

I've had one for a quite a while - it works great. My only complaint is that it goes thru batteries very very fast.


----------



## dakotawood

Nice review. Thanks. Looks like a nice tool to have.


----------



## lanwater

Thanks for the review. 
I have looked at it but did not buy it since I did not know how well it would work on the dewalt.
Now it's on my list again.


----------



## donjohn24

I'm not sure whether this is totally applicable, but before I retired, I worked for a company that made springs. We designed some spring load testers to make ourselves rather than purchasing commercial versions, using load cells for the force measurements, and digital voltmeters for the displays. For the length measurements on the moveable jaws, we initially thought that we would have to purchase commercial digital indicators, which were then quite expensive. Our cheaper solution was to use standard digital readout verniers, clamped into cut-outs in the assembly.
I recall that we may have cut off the ends of the jaws to protect users from the 'sharp' ends.
This was a much cheaper solution, which worked extremely well, so perhaps it might stimulate someone to use the same method with their woodworking machines.


----------



## Cato

Bozo, I will have to check but I think the version I have has an auto shutoff if its not used for 15 minutes or something like that. I am still on my original battery, and I think it came with a spare, but I might ought to check on that.

Really bottom line on this unit, is that compared to trying to read a scale and trying to go above, below, or split the line, this combines your caliper on the machine and you can go to exactly where you want to go.


----------



## TheDane

I had a Wixey Model 500 on my DW733 … if I forgot to shut it off, the battery was dead the next time I needed it.

About 2 years ago, I upgraded to the Model 510, which does have automatic shut-off.

The reviewer is right on … this is a terrific accessory. Easy to calibrate, and produces dead-on results.


----------



## NBeener

Thanks for that review, *Cato*.

Mine is still sitting in its original packaging, but … I did move it *closer to* my Ridgid planer.

Which … for me … is progress, and means that I could actually be thinking about installing it, soon 

My concern is … I'll like it so much that I'll want one on the drum sander, too ;-)


----------



## Cato

Neil, you will like it. Installation is pretty easy.


----------



## b2rtch

Neil, I have on and I installed it but I never used it much since.


----------



## Howie

Cato: I have a Dewalt 735 and I've been looking at this item for a few months. Based on the reviews and your review, I just ordered one from Rockler(59.95/free shipping)


----------



## Viking

Cato;

I caught this on sale a few weeks ago for $40 and plan to install it on my (Home Depot $264) DW735 over the upcoming holidays.

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## TheDane

Rick-You got a DW735 for $264? I am jealous!

-Gerry


----------



## Viking

Dane;

Home depot was selling them out about 15 months ago. They just sell the DW734 now.


----------



## NBeener

Wow. What a GREAT price on a GREAT planer.

And-apart from the in/outfeed tables (said to make a HUGE difference in reducing snipe)-you've just done about the only thing that could make the DW735 any better: the Wixey.


----------



## TheDane

Rick … I remember that sale now. I read about here, beat feet to HD, and the guy in the tool department looked at me like I was speaking Klingon. Stores in my area didn't honor the sale price.


----------



## NBeener

Thanks so much … for … the motivation, incidentally. *Apparently*, I needed it


----------



## Cato

Well aaaaallllright Neil, definitely got motivated!!

Yes I got in on that sale back in the spring here and scored the last 735 at the HD near me for $279. I had called all around and everyone said they were out, but when I went by to check it out for myself there it was on the floor, and an hour later on my garage floor.


----------



## Viking

Way to go Neil! I plan to install mine over Thanksgiving days off.


----------



## Ken90712

I have a gauge for my table saw same company, and love it. Think I'lll Have to put it on the Santa list. Good review Thx.


----------



## lxmose

Wixey Users;

I have had one installed on my Dewalt 735 planer for some time, but I am not able to get it accurate. I have followed the instructions and reviewed them many times. Per the calibration instructions, I plane a board, put it under the spring-loaded ruler, hit the Zero/Calibrate button. Remove the board. The resulting number is anywhere from 10 to 30 thousands off from what my calipers read. (also wixey.) I have adjusted plate that holds the board under the prong-loaded rule. No positive results.

So many here have had a positive experience, I must have missed something or messed something.

Some thoughts would be welcome.

-lxmose


----------



## TheDane

Alex-20 pound typing paper is about .0035 thick. I think you are expecting an unrealistic degree of accuracy.


----------

